# Movie Watching to Rubbing Naughy Parts



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Say you invite a gurl over to watch a movie. How do you make that first move?

- Drink wine
- Put in movie
- Sit close
- ???

The arm around the shoulder trick? Hole in the popcorn box?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Either cuddle together and then stroke her leg, arm, hair...or don't cuddle together and stroke her leg, arm, hair. And then kiss. Or comment on something about the movie and while she's laughing at or responding to your comment just keep staring into her eyes while smiling...eyes lock - target acquired - engage. *EXPLOSION SOUND*


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It all starts with a kiss.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

lmao @ hole in popcorn box!! hahahahahaahhaa

There are different ways you can do it. I like to dim the lights and get a pillow and say i'm going to lay down and then i just tell her to lay by me, and we basically spoon and all that fun stuff.

Or if I don't feel like doing that I'll just kiss her whenever I feel like it. You can literally watch the movie and just look at her and say "come here" to lean in and kiss her.

I once started being physical by popping her toes...it literally doesn't matter. The girl usually suspects that if she's at your house watching a movie that you are going to make a move of some sort and they usually are absolutely ready and fine with it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just go straight into it - I hear women love surprises :um


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

This question makes me question the male population. Really, go straight for the loins? No kissing? Ayy


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

drop your hand in her lap and make it look like an accident.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think it's good to grab her crotch. I never liked that much. It's better to make out for a while and if it gets hot and steamy take her hand and put it on your crotch. At first the outside of your pants.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I don't think it's good to grab her crotch. I never liked that much. It's better to make out for a while and if it gets hot and steamy take her hand and put it on your crotch. At first the outside of your pants.


I agree. I didn't mean grab her crotch...
One time during a movie a guy just kind of let his arm/hand drop on my leg/lap... Subtle but it worked...then it lead into us holding hands for the rest of the movie...since it made our hands closer together it just fell into place.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Just go straight into it - I hear women love surprises :um


she will immediately scream RAAAAAAPPEEEEEE and then he will be put in cuffs and his life will be ruined


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I agree. I didn't mean grab her crotch...
> One time during a movie a guy just kind of let his arm/hand drop on my leg/lap... Subtle but it worked...then it lead into us holding hands for the rest of the movie...since it made our hands closer together it just fell into place.


Oh yeah. Holding hands feels really good. Especially if the guy has nice hands.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Beats me.

And I don't suggest you do that, either!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Hole in the popcorn box?


yes.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

The only sorta relationship I was in was when I was 14... we would watch late-night movies together. We'd just be holding hands, and of course they were scary *** movies, so we'd cuddle when we were scared. And it would just go from there... :lol

EDIT: Why am I laughing? This makes me ****ing depressed. I need to find someone to do that with again


----------



## MDF93 (Dec 27, 2012)

We have quite a few casanova's in here.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

:lol

The girl better make a move on me.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

What about answering the door in a whipped cream bikini?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have anything to offer on this.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

lol at the thread title.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Make sure to have food with you. Sit down. Start eating the food and pretend like you are choking. Motion for CPR. This will prompt her to give you CPR. When she complies, proceed to make out with her.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Defo hole in the popcorn box. Every other suggestion is moot. You MUST do this lol opcorn


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Rubbing naughty parts? LOL.

Just sit close to her. Connect shoulders, lean in close to her ear to talk. If she's responsive to your close proximity (she leans into you, smiles at you, etc.), put your hand on her thigh. When you do this, she'll a.) look at you and b.) be expecting it. So kiss her. Once the kiss is in, it's up to you to figure out the rubbing bits part.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The hole in the popcorn box thing doesn't work outside of a porn film.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Hole in the popcorn box?


Theres a monster in the popcorn!!!

I would be so shocked I would probably laugh.... Thats the reaction you hoped for right?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Like someone said. Stroke her leg.... anything to let her know what is on your mind. Just make a move otherwise you'll lose the opportunity.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

A good move is to say (with one eyebrow raised) 'it's time to get busy' and then pick her up over your shoulder and take her to your bedroom


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Ugh interrupting a movie for sex? I hate this haha.

Luckily people do not invite me around to watch films with the intention of having sex  Otherwise they would be sorely dissapointed as I said, "excuse me, the movie is still on wtf are you doing?"

I do not understand why you cannot either before you put on the movie, or after the movie finishes.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> she will immediately scream RAAAAAAPPEEEEEE and then he will be put in cuffs and his life will be ruined


My British sense of sarcasm does not translate well on the internet it seems :b


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

look up chloroform


I'M KIDDING!!!!! Don't do that


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Isabelle50 said:


> Theres a monster in the popcorn!!!


LOL


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

1st thing comes to my mind is this song ^_^


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

It varys every single time, 

Most the time when stuffs happened we havent even been watching films. Perhaps on the 2 occasions we were watching films, they came onto me.

It was unusual the 1st time with this 1 ex. We went to her bedroom for an afternoon nap after this big meal. We were cuddled up and she said out of the blue "I think you should take your top off" so I did, then 10 mins later "Now you should take your trousers off".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread is unreal.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know what to make of this thread actually.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

falling down said:


> I don't know what to make of this thread actually.


I don't know, but who brought the porn, and who brought the beer?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Say you invite a gurl over to watch a movie. How do you make that first move?
> 
> - Drink wine
> - Put in movie
> ...


Don't offer alcohol to a first date. It comes off as creepy.

The arm around the shoulder trick is just awkward. If she wants to snuggle up to you, she will. If you try to force it, then it will just be weird.



missamanda said:


> Rubbing naughty parts? LOL.
> 
> Just sit close to her. Connect shoulders, lean in close to her ear to talk. If she's responsive to your close proximity (she leans into you, smiles at you, etc.), put your hand on her thigh. When you do this, she'll a.) look at you and b.) be expecting it. So kiss her. Once the kiss is in, it's up to you to figure out the rubbing bits part.


This.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> Don't offer alcohol to a first date. It comes off as creepy.


I think having someone over at your place for the first date is creepier than offering alcohol.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

We know each other already. And it wouldn't be hey, wanna go on a date. It'd be hey, wanna come over and watch a movie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Okay. That's different. So you don't want to be obvious that it's a date but you are aiming to get laid?


Something like that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Something like that.


Does she know you are romantically interested in her?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Does she know you are romantically interested in her?


I don't think so? I hardly know if I'm interested in her I just think it's my best opportunity at the moment.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I don't think so? I hardly know if I'm interested in her I just think it's my best opportunity at the moment.


Maybe it would be better to ask her out to a bar or a restaurant.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Maybe it would be better to ask her out to a bar or a restaurant.


Maaaaaybe. I mean...she's been over before to drink, watch TV, eventually go out...just not in a 1:1 setting.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

Whoa there. I think you need to slow down, buddy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, it almost sounds like a set-up.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

gah ths brings back memories. i remember my first gf, she came over and that night, she wanted to watch Star Wars. I put the dvd in, movie starts, about 20mins go bye, and she's like "can i see "it". needless to say, history was made that night. lost my virginity while watching my all time favorite movie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, it almost sounds like a set-up.


Inviting someone over to watch a movie with the intention of making a move is a setup...?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Inviting someone over to watch a movie with the intention of making a move is a setup...?


If it's not a date and she doesn't know you are interested in her romantically....


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mardy423 said:


> gah ths brings back memories. i remember my first gf, she came over and that night, she wanted to watch Star Wars. I put the dvd in, movie starts, about 20mins go bye, and she's like "can i see "it". needless to say, history was made that night. lost my virginity while watching my all time favorite movie.


This. :b


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> If it's not a date and she doesn't know you are interested in her romantically....


I'm only going to rufie her drink if she rejects me.


----------

